# Five Pawns introduces S-isomer Tobacco Free Nicotine



## Hooked (22/1/20)

https://www.fivepawns.com/blog/post/tobacco-free-nicotine
16 Jan. 2020

“… Five Pawns is proud to announce the launch of a new product line of premium fruit flavors that solely utilizes Tobacco Free Nicotine.

*What is Tobacco Free Nicotine?*
Tobacco Free Nicotine is essentially the same thing as tobacco derived nicotine (TDN) extracted from the tobacco plant. Whether extracted from the tobacco plant, or created in a laboratory environment, the nicotine molecule has the same chemical structure C10H14N2 - 10 carbon atoms, 14 hydrogen atoms, and 2 nitrogen atoms. What makes tobacco free nicotine special though, is the purity that can be achieved (99.9% pure) and the unlimited scalability with minimal impact on the environment, which cannot be said about nicotine derived from a tobacco plant.

*Not all Tobacco Free Nicotine is created equally?*
This is going to get a little sciency but stay with us here. When you create the nicotine molecule you get two stereoisomers that are mirror images of each other. They are S and R Isomers. In tobacco derived nicotine the most prevalent isomer is S and this creates the physiological effect that people enjoy when consuming nicotine. R Isomer, however, is also found in tobacco derived nicotine but in very low amounts and it is widely thought to have no physiological effect on the body.

... You will find nicotine providers selling products with just the R Isomer, the R+S Isomers combined, and also just the S Isomer isolated. Given the fact that it is widely thought that the R Isomer has no physiological effect on the body then you, the consumer, should focus on products that have the highest amount of S in their products.

For example, R+S Isomer Nicotine products would require the consumer to consume twice as much of a product when compared to S only products. *So if you typically vape a 6mg of tobacco derived nicotine then you can still vape a 6mg S Isomer tobacco free nicotine and get the same exact effects, but on the other hand, if you use R+S nicotine you will need to buy products twice as potent, like a 12mg, as only half the molecule is active. [my highlights]*

Lastly, and perhaps most importantly tobacco free nicotine is virtually tasteless. Much of the tobacco derived nicotine sold today has an astringent cinnamon taste that needs to be masked by artificial sweeteners. As a flavor forward company, Five Pawns adds no Sucralose or artificial sweetener in order to provide customers with a pleasant flavor experience that doesn’t cause fatigue or leave an unpleasant aftertaste.

Five has been working with Contraf-Nicotex-Tobacco (CNT) for the last 5 years and has chosen to partner with CNT to be the supplier of this S Isomer pure form of nicotine. Given all the data we, at Five Pawns, are proud to be one of the first companies to use Tobacco Free S-Isomer Nicotine.

To learn more about Synthetic Nicotine please read the article in Tobacco Reporter’s December issue *HERE*

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Silver (22/1/20)

Thanks @Hooked 

Five Pawns is certainly a leading manufacturer.
I remember when their first range of juices came out. Vape King imported them here into SA and it was amazing at the time. Bowdens Mate was out of this world and many other vapers liked their juices. They apparently naturally extract a lot of their flavorings so they are unique.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/1/20)

Very interesting. I hope this hits mainstream DIY. I feel it's probably inevitable given enough time. Why farm when you don't need to and can produce cheaper products in the process.

I can imagine a lot of backlash though, similar to how people hate GMO foods. Perhaps one day you'll be charged a premium for regular tobacco derived nicotine as this becomes the norm. 

What a time to be alive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/1/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> Five Pawns is certainly a leading manufacturer.
> I remember when their first range of juices came out. Vape King imported them here into SA and it was amazing at the time. Bowdens Mate was out of this world and many other vapers liked their juices. They apparently naturally extract a lot of their flavorings so they are unique.



@Silver That's interesting! Now I know why my favourite (Lasker's Rule - potato chips dipped in chocolate) really does have the taste of potato and chocolate!! Hmmm must get my bottle out - haven't vaped it for a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/20)

This is fascinating indeed. There was a (failed) long term view that nic can only be derived from tobacco and this disproves this notion, and then some. 
It wont be long before the rest of the manufacturers jump on the bandwagon and flood the market bacco free nic.

Looking forward to it and getting me hands on some!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/20)

Would this synthetic nicotine fall under the tobacco legislation in the USA and elsewhere ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Would this synthetic nicotine fall under the tobacco legislation in the USA and elsewhere ?



Probably! One of these days tomatoes will be banned too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (24/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Would this synthetic nicotine fall under the tobacco legislation in the USA and elsewhere ?



@Puff the Magic Dragon We will soon find out. See this post.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (22/8/20)

got a marketing email from my favourite nic dealer in the US this morning that you can now pre-order TFN from 7 Sept 2020.
Went and had a look and these are my findings. We might have to wait a long time until this is within our price reach! See pricing below:

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> got a marketing email from my favourite nic dealer in the US this morning that you can now pre-order TFN from 7 Sept 2020.
> Went and had a look and these are my findings. We might have to wait a long time until this is within our price reach! See pricing below:
> 
> View attachment 204964
> ...



But it’s a gallon!
That’s about 4 liters !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964 (22/8/20)

I know but gallon is smallest they sell tfn. It just shows price comparison that's all. I buy 1lt Nic salt for usd 59 and freebase nic for usd 49. The massive price difference shows ga


Silver said:


> But it’s a gallon!
> That’s about 4 liters !


I know but a gallon is smallest size they sell tfn. It just shows price comparison that's all. I buy 1lt Nic salt for usd 59 and freebase nic for usd 49. The massive price difference shows gap between tfn, salts and freebase nic for same size in gallon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> I know but gallon is smallest they sell tfn. It just shows price comparison that's all. I buy 1lt Nic salt for usd 59 and freebase nic for usd 49. The massive price difference shows ga
> 
> I know but a gallon is smallest size they sell tfn. It just shows price comparison that's all. I buy 1lt Nic salt for usd 59 and freebase nic for usd 49. The massive price difference shows gap between tfn, salts and freebase nic for same size in gallon



ok 
You are paying a low rate at $49 per gallon

here in SA we pay about $9 for 100ml of 100mg freebase Nic 
(spyder Nic is R159 for 100ml and $/R is ~17)

so for a gallon, we pay about $374 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964 (22/8/20)

Silver said:


> ok
> You are paying a low rate at $49 per gallon
> 
> here in SA we pay about $9 for 100ml of 100mg freebase Nic
> ...


Wow that's cheap. Nope I buy and pay that prices in usd for a litre not a gallon. Gallon is too big to get thru customs in AU. SA is cheap just like with cigarettes. To smoke or vape in SA is dirt cheap. AU govt thinks the more expensive they make smokes people can't afford it and give up. 30 smokes is AUD 50 or ZAR 558. Vaping has no control we have to import our own nic. I could buy nic from SA cheaper problem is it won't get thru au customs. Africa stuff import almost impossible into AU. USA and NZ have trade agreements with almost zero customs interference with rated approved safe customs over there into AU

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Wow that's cheap. Nope I buy and pay that prices in usd for a litre not a gallon. Gallon is too big to get thru customs in AU. SA is cheap just like with cigarettes. To smoke or vape in SA is dirt cheap. AU govt thinks the more expensive they make smokes people can't afford it and give up. 30 smokes is AUD 50 or ZAR 558. Vaping has no control we have to import our own nic. I could buy nic from SA cheaper problem is it won't get thru au customs. Africa stuff import almost impossible into AU. USA and NZ have trade agreements with almost zero customs interference with rated approved safe customs over there into AU



ok sorry I made a mistake
You are paying $49 for a liter 
That’s still cheap!
That means about $200 per gallon (4 liters)

we are paying nearly double that here for the same quantity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (22/8/20)

Silver said:


> ok sorry I made a mistake
> You are paying $49 for a liter
> That’s still cheap!
> That means about $200 per gallon (4 liters)
> ...


The bigger container size you buy the cheaper it gets. A lot cheaper.. 

Freebase gallon (4lt) 100mg nic is $159 and nic salt gallon (4lt) 100mg is $ 189.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (22/8/20)

I’m going to assume that’s a US gallon, which is 3.78l, as opposed to an Imperial gallon of 4,5l. When we measure everything in 100ml quantities, that’s a significant difference.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/20)

DavyH said:


> I’m going to assume that’s a US gallon, which is 3.78l, as opposed to an Imperial gallon of 4,5l. When we measure everything in 100ml quantities, that’s a significant difference.



I used 4l in my calc
Doesn’t make much of a difference
The price of Nic that @fbb1964 is paying is still way cheaper than us per quantity

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

